# How much Tren do you bang a week?



## SFW (Apr 1, 2011)

Anything over 400 and im a nightmare to be around. really wish it wasnt so because its such an amazing drug. i think at a gram per week, i would look absolutely amazing but i cant handle the sides. No way.


Whats the highest you go with Tren?


----------



## XYZ (Apr 1, 2011)

Zero.

That stuff is TERRIBLE for your body, works like a charm though.


----------



## shortstop (Apr 1, 2011)

400mg. But will NEVER do tren again. Took 6 months for my shit to start workin right again


----------



## SFW (Apr 1, 2011)

CT, please define terrible lol. 

I guess youre referring to the BP issues, insomnia and teeth grinding... Or were you being facetious?





> 400mg. But will NEVER do tren again. Took 6 months for my shit to start workin right again


 
Could you please specify what your PCT was like?


----------



## Jasonva (Apr 1, 2011)

The night sweats are the biggest aggravation to me! I'm doing 50mg tren ace daily.


----------



## shortstop (Apr 1, 2011)

SFW said:


> CT, please define terrible lol.
> 
> I guess youre referring to the BP issues, insomnia and teeth grinding... Or were you being facetious?
> 
> ...



Clomid. 100/75/50/50. Kept gains for the most part, but had a 60 yr old noodle


----------



## oufinny (Apr 1, 2011)

shortstop said:


> Clomid. 100/75/50/50. Kept gains for the most part, but had a 60 yr old noodle



I can't see the point of going through that just to run tren, I will yet again put that on the far back burner.  Seems there are many other options that are worth considering.


----------



## AnabollicA (Apr 1, 2011)

shortstop said:


> 400mg. But will NEVER do tren again. Took 6 months for my shit to start workin right again


 
I did Tren A last summer and it seemed to go well....but maybe that's why I had to go on TRT last Fall!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 1, 2011)

225mg Tren per week stacked with at least double the T works good for me.


----------



## SFW (Apr 1, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I can't see the point of going through that just to run tren, I will yet again put that on the far back burner. Seems there are many other options that are worth considering.


 

His flaccid situation isnt typical. Theres too many variables here. A bunk or underdosed serm, for one. nah mean?


----------



## whitemike370 (Apr 1, 2011)

Im on my first cycle and like to do some tren next cycle but everyone says im crazy if i do it on my second cycle.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 1, 2011)

CT said:


> Zero.
> 
> That stuff is TERRIBLE for your body, works like a charm though.


 

Same here for me^.  Along with all the sides that you mentions SFW, it is also hard on the kidneys.  I prefer less harsh compounds.  Maybe a few years down the road I may try something similar to what Heavyiron suggested.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 1, 2011)

SFW said:


> CT, please define terrible lol.
> 
> I guess youre referring to the BP issues, insomnia and teeth grinding... Or were you being facetious?


 
Honestly, it is really bad for your heart.  Obviously there are no studies done on humans using this compound but there are numerous threads about it on other forums.

It does make "magic" happen, I won't deny that but for me I just can't stand it and will never use it again.  I never really got any sides from 50-75mg ED but I was just a miserable prick (even more so than usual, lol).

I finally figured out how to consistently adjust my diet so I can keep dropping BF, so I'll just take the long way to the final end product.

If you're going to run it once a year for 6-8 weeks I don't see any real long term issues but there are guys running 100mg ED for 12 weeks plus, that's a little much for me.

Here's a good thread that explains things better than I can:

Why such a sudden switch of opinion on tren


----------



## onthedarkside (Apr 1, 2011)

damn, I have had zero sides at all to speak of at 50mg ed.


----------



## colorado (Apr 1, 2011)

I think you all are having problems with tren because you are doing it wrong. Everyone insists on running large amounts of test while on tren. I used to run it like that too. I promise that if you ran a TRT size test dose, you could run your tren much higher with close to ZERO sides and all the happiness of regular life as a god.
It's time for some of you to stop thinking in an old way simply because someone told you that you have to run more test than tren. There is zero science behind that. Join the other side that enjoy tren.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Tren is the nectar of the Gods. lol I've done as much as 600mg wk ( parabolan as well as Tren En ) with zero problems. I blessed to be one of the fortunate people that do very well on Tren. Irie

Peace and Love


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 1, 2011)

How many trannies do you bang in a week? What?


oknevermindkthxbye


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't believe some people would bang a gram a week of Trenbolone. The thought of that scares the living hell out of me.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 2, 2011)

wow, 1g trenbolone week...omfg


----------



## Repo (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm running 400 a week and the only sides I'm seeing is the night sweets - and some if the crazy dreams.

This is going into week six so well see how the rest of the ride goes ... "but I am loving it!"


----------



## stronger4ever (Apr 2, 2011)

60mg ED, feeling some sides... mainly in my temper. I wouldn't be surprised if I end up doing some of this


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 2, 2011)

SFW said:


> Anything over 400 and im a nightmare to be around. really wish it wasnt so because its such an amazing drug. i think at a gram per week, i would look absolutely amazing but i cant handle the sides. No way.
> 
> 
> Whats the highest you go with Tren?




Get your blood work done when its all over. I think you'll be less than impressed w/ its impact on your system. Its something to be used w/ respect.

Like Spiderman .. "With great power comes great responsibility."


----------



## Ravager (Apr 2, 2011)

onthedarkside said:


> damn, I have had zero sides at all to speak of at 50mg ed.



bunk shit perhaps


----------



## colorado (Apr 2, 2011)

Ravager said:


> bunk shit perhaps



Unbelievably one of the dumbest posts on this forum. Obviously you have never used tren or you are one of the sheep that use it incorrectly.


----------



## shortstop (Apr 2, 2011)

Colorado, tren must be run with test simply to avoid fina dick. Cause that ain't no joke. But I agree, test/tren 400/400 will do just fine instead of trying to go 2:1
That is just not necessary. Also people want to run 3 and 4 compounds with tren. Ht is foolish. I'd say test/tren and maybe winny or var on the back end to shed some of the water weight from the test. People def. run tren wrong often. The only reason I will never run it again is b/c it simply shuts you the fuck down. And I felt that shit for months. And  not a blast and cruise kind of guy. I like my time off to get right


----------



## colorado (Apr 3, 2011)

Of course tren must he run with test. No doubt. But I don't even see where you come up with a 1:1 ratio either. People keep acting like they have some formula that theyve created after years of research and this simply isn't true. 
Here's a fact. You do not need to run an equal amount of test and tren. Even if you ran 175mg/wk of test you will be MORE than fine. You will NOT have fina dick and you will have almost ZERO sides. 

I've tried both ways. Tren became a whole different animal when I erased my preconceived notions that I had on how I should run it. I wish some of you guys would run it this way so that you could see.that tren doesn't have to be an evil drug. Stop running high levels of test to tren and you'll see what I'm talking about. Keep running high levels of test to tren and see what everyone else is talking about.


----------



## alphabolic (Apr 3, 2011)

colorado said:


> Of course tren must he run with test. No doubt. But I don't even see where you come up with a 1:1 ratio either. People keep acting like they have some formula that theyve created after years of research and this simply isn't true.
> Here's a fact. You do not need to run an equal amount of test and tren. Even if you ran 175mg/wk of test you will be MORE than fine. You will NOT have fina dick and you will have almost ZERO sides.
> 
> I've tried both ways. Tren became a whole different animal when I erased my preconceived notions that I had on how I should run it. I wish some of you guys would run it this way so that you could see.that tren doesn't have to be an evil drug. Stop running high levels of test to tren and you'll see what I'm talking about. Keep running high levels of test to tren and see what everyone else is talking about.


 
i've also heard this same exact conclusion from a handful of long time tren users on other messageboards for what it's worth.  they just let the tren do most of the work.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 3, 2011)

colorado, how much test/tren do you recommend?

Very interested in this.


----------



## colorado (Apr 3, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> colorado, how much test/tren do you recommend?
> 
> Very interested in this.



I use just enough test to keep myself from shutting down. Honestly, when I use a low dose of test, I find that I simply don't get any tren sides. Meaning, I can run really high doses of tren because it simply keeps getting better. I limit myself to 75mg ed of tren simply because its a dose that works for me and I see no point in going any higher. I have run higher in the past. I use 75mg/eod of test p while I cycle tren. It's just what works for me. Sleeping like a baby while on tren is a nice thing. I also inject first thing in the a.m. after my morning workout.


----------



## colorado (Apr 3, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> i've also heard this same exact conclusion from a handful of long time tren users on other messageboards for what it's worth.  they just let the tren do most of the work.



With tren and test trying to bind to the same receptors, why not have the more powerful compound do all the hard work? 
Look at it like this: when on a tren cycle use the tren for your muscle gains and use the test solely for you sexual health. It's a different outlook on the usage of test for some, but test serves a different purpose on this kind of cycle. Besides, why would someone think running more test would be a good idea? Tren is 5 times more powerful. Let it do all the work. Use each compound properly according to its function. Use test for the sexual health benefits while allowing the tren to do all the heavy lifting.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2011)

400mg for 11 weeks bulking - too long, it ground me down, insomnia, breathlessness, uber desirability and meglomania  . .  

In future, I'd probably run it at lower dose, say 200mg. If I got similar sides then I'd drop it in favour of deca.


----------



## IronPotato (Apr 3, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> 225mg Tren per week stacked with at least double the T works good for me.


 


if that doesn't work good for anyone then get out of the gym because nothing will work!


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 3, 2011)

I think this poll is indicative of the problem we have with a lot of cycling.  Doing what the next guy says over an anonymous website is probably not the best way to go.  I've been at this for some decades.  In my opinion you should start out conservatively, evaluate at 3 weeks in and go from there. That way you can avoid a lot of the sides associated with your gear. For instance, Dave Puscinalla might be optimal with 700 mg of tren a week with 700 test P and 700 deca.  Most others would be a mess and probably have a non working dinkie. But if you start out at liek say 50 mg EOD of Tren Ace for three weeks and you feel fine then you know you are in a deceont zone.  You could then take it up to say 75 mg EOD and evaluate.  If you feel good and sides are not there or minor and gains are coming along nicely than you probably found a good dose for you. That's how I look at it.

I just tried a new compound recently.  I started out on the low end. After 3 weeks I was making slow gains and not having any sides at all so I cranked it up 33% and gains took off and no sides at all. So I am in a good zone. That's the way I like doing this.  I don't care so much for pre-written cycles any more.  Maybe OK for the beginner but for the guys that can analyze their own data I think there are better ways to cycle.


----------



## GreeneGorilla (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice points bro, I use the same type of cycle u do with the low dose of test with the higher doses of Tren and love em... 400 mg of tren ace and 250 mg of test E ....magic man.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 3, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> I think this poll is indicative of the problem we have with a lot of cycling.  Doing what the next guy says over an anonymous website is probably not the best way to go.  I've been at this for some decades.  In my opinion you should start out conservatively, evaluate at 3 weeks in and go from there. That way you can avoid a lot of the sides associated with your gear. For instance, Dave Puscinalla might be optimal with 700 mg of tren a week with 700 test P and 700 deca.  Most others would be a mess and probably have a non working dinkie. But if you start out at liek say 50 mg EOD of Tren Ace for three weeks and you feel fine then you know you are in a deceont zone.  You could then take it up to say 75 mg EOD and evaluate.  If you feel good and sides are not there or minor and gains are coming along nicely than you probably found a good dose for you. That's how I look at it.
> 
> I just tried a new compound recently.  I started out on the low end. After 3 weeks I was making slow gains and not having any sides at all so I cranked it up 33% and gains took off and no sides at all. So I am in a good zone. That's the way I like doing this.  I don't care so much for pre-written cycles any more.  Maybe OK for the beginner but for the guys that can analyze their own data I think there are better ways to cycle.



Great post and very sensible. I always started any cycle regardless of compound on low ends and assessed at 3-4 week intervals as well. Keeps me in tune with what's happening and also keeps me from using stuff just to use it with no real added benefit.


----------



## yerg (Apr 3, 2011)

colorado said:


> I think you all are having problems with tren because you are doing it wrong. Everyone insists on running large amounts of test while on tren. I used to run it like that too. I promise that if you ran a TRT size test dose, you could run your tren much higher with close to ZERO sides and all the happiness of regular life as a god.
> It's time for some of you to stop thinking in an old way simply because someone told you that you have to run more test than tren. There is zero science behind that. Join the other side that enjoy tren.


 I agree.  Im on 75mg ED tren right now along with 500 Test C and 500 Deca.  Awsome combination, but ive run 75mg tren ED alone only with my 4 squirts of androgel ED and my shit was fine.  Gains not like with test and deca at 500mg a week, but decent gains non the less and my dick was fine....


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm running tren e 500mg weeks doing great.Only thing is night swets and insomnia but other then that np


----------



## Powodzenie (Apr 5, 2011)

I just started 50mg tren ed and 50 mg test prop ed will let u guys know how it goes...


----------



## sdumper (Jul 27, 2015)

Ive been using Bully Labs Super Test for about 3 months and just added Bully Labs Tren A (100mg/ml) this week.
I was told the dosage should be 600mg of Test and 100mg of Tren per week plus the usual anti-estrogen.

I did my first 100mg (1ml) on Friday and 600 mg (1.5ml) of Bully Super Test yesterday.

Is my dosage about right for Tren or too little. Im just planning on a 12 week cycle.

So far im even hornier than usual and have had no ED probs at all. Well except im horny all the time and had sex with my girl friend 3 times yesterday. Too be honest though thats about normal for me on Test.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm on around 800mg ew right now combo of eth and ace.  However I'm currently preparing for sf championships I wouldn't normally run that high.  YeS I run high but my coaches team had two people grab pro cards in vegas over the weekend and a coworker whio took 1st in class and overall 1bb two physique and the bb turned pro in his 2nd show.  So I'm pretty confident in my cycle I run .5 prami every night and my bp and cholesterol r controlled via prescription meds


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 3, 2015)

just a little is all it takes for me . if you run test,tren mast and some var and hgh you look like a god with no dieting no cardio and lifting hr a day 3 4 days a week .it looks like a lot of stuff but I keep all my doses low.like test 200 aweek ,tren 200 a week mast 400 a week var 80mg a day and like 2ius a day of hgh.t st un w  test to maintain if you need a gram of tren a week just kill yourself.1 10 ml vial of tren it can be tren e or tren a 1 vial I look sick.


----------



## Greedy (Aug 3, 2015)

400mg T-A a week but personally found I react better off of NPP...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 6, 2015)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> just a little is all it takes for me . if you run test,tren mast and some var and hgh you look like a god with no dieting no cardio and lifting hr a day 3 4 days a week .it looks like a lot of stuff but I keep all my doses low.like test 200 aweek ,tren 200 a week mast 400 a week var 80mg a day and like 2ius a day of hgh.t st un w  test to maintain if you need a gram of tren a week just kill yourself.1 10 ml vial of tren it can be tren e or tren a 1 vial I look sick.



Truth ^^^


----------



## sdumper (Aug 6, 2015)

Dude im a little concerned now. Im running 350ml a week .5 daily and 600mg of Bully Super Test a week. Do I really need mast and hgh?


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 6, 2015)

sdumper said:


> Dude im a little concerned now. Im running 350ml a week .5 daily and 600mg of Bully Super Test a week. Do I really need mast and hgh?


no


----------



## Gtrjunior (Aug 7, 2015)

colorado said:


> With tren and test trying to bind to the same receptors, why not have the more powerful compound do all the hard work?
> Look at it like this: when on a tren cycle use the tren for your muscle gains and use the test solely for you sexual health. It's a different outlook on the usage of test for some, but test serves a different purpose on this kind of cycle. Besides, why would someone think running more test would be a good idea? Tren is 5 times more powerful. Let it do all the work. Use each compound properly according to its function. Use test for the sexual health benefits while allowing the tren to do all the heavy lifting.



Hmmm...now you've got me thinking...
I've never been a fan of tren due to the sides but I also kept the test high. Maybe I'll try you're approach and check it out. Do you feel that an enanthate ester would act differently than an acetate in the tren? I'm not a big fan of ED or EOD injecting.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 7, 2015)

Gtrjunior said:


> Hmmm...now you've got me thinking...
> I've never been a fan of tren due to the sides but I also kept the test high. Maybe I'll try you're approach and check it out. Do you feel that an enanthate ester would act differently than an acetate in the tren? I'm not a big fan of ED or EOD injecting.



The problem with tren enanth is it can catch you out, then it's a week of hell while your blood levels come down.

If you're going to go down the tren E route, 400mg is plenty for most guys.


----------



## Gtrjunior (Aug 8, 2015)

I hear you Captn. I don't honk I would go higher than that...my one and only experience with tren left me very wary of it. It's a powerful drug.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Aug 8, 2015)

1,200 mg a week with Ace and enth


----------



## sdumper (Aug 27, 2015)

Ok im hitting 150 a day of Tren A and I feel like a greek god! Body fat is down to 6.8% which for me is insane and my ABS are sculpted like never before. 
But all good things have to come to an end because my blood pressure is way too high so in 2 weeks I plan on coming off my Tren A cycle but I do plan on continuing my Test E at 700/800 a week.

What can I expect as far as muscle loss? Will I lose it all quickly or can I keep my gains because of the test and hitting the gym hard?

Really hate to come off Tren because unlike others my side effects have been pretty positive ... well except for my GOD complex and those poor jerks who come in the GYM once a week and grab and horde 4 sets of dumbells ...but that is a different story...sigh.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2015)

sdumper said:


> Ok im hitting 150 a day of Tren A and I feel like a greek god! Body fat is down to 6.8% which for me is insane and my ABS are sculpted like never before.
> But all good things have to come to an end because my blood pressure is way too high so in 2 weeks I plan on coming off my Tren A cycle but I do plan on continuing my Test E at 700/800 a week.
> 
> What can I expect as far as muscle loss? Will I lose it all quickly or can I keep my gains because of the test and hitting the gym hard?
> ...



LOL post up pics you chubby cunt!


----------



## -SD- (Aug 28, 2015)

For dick problems dont forget tren is a 19-nor and as such there are progesterone concerns which cause the noodle dick. Try Caber .5mg E3D throughout cycle and even into PCT since it doesnt cause any shutdown


----------



## sdumper (Aug 28, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> LOL post up pics you chubby cunt!



Pervert lmao

you can find me on my FB page 40/50 fit....lol


----------



## sdumper (Aug 28, 2015)

anyway this is when i started 12 months ago:






and this is now...


----------

